# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  БА-64Б

## RUSAVIA

Представляю модель бронеавтомобиля БА-64Б от АСЕ в масштабе 1/72. Чем-то меня в свое время заинтересовал этот броневичек, наверное, необычным видом на фоне бронеавтомобилей тех лет. Созданный с оглядкой на Sd.Kfz.222, он сослужил неплохую службу командирам и личному составу артиллерийских частей и мотопехоты.
Модель изготовлена по технологии литья под низким давлением, что подразумевает большой объем работ по обработке и подгонке деталей. Так и получилось. Открыв коробку с БА-64, я понял что ожидал увидеть что-то лучше. Но уж делать так делать...
При сборе информации на глаза мне попалась книга «Вездеходы РККА» серии «Армада». Почитав ее, захотелось собрать БА-64Б (благо, АСЕ выпускает и его и эти наборы унифицированы), который отличался расширенной колеей (1446мм против 1293мм у БА-64), закреплением бронекорпуса на раме, а также другой мелочевкой в виде воздухозаборников, дополнительных окон и т.д. Отделив основные детали от литников, вложил их в чертежи из той же «Армады» и удивился их высокой точности. Это и спасло модель от уверенного полета в мусорку или в «полистирольную свалку». Ну а дальше пошла сборка.
Основные детали ходовой оказались более-менее правильными и я их собрал без особых переделок, лишь были добавлены передние и задние амортизаторы и переделана подвеска рессор. Также заново была изготовлена рулевая тяга на переднем мосту и были изготовлены кронштейны крепления бронекорпуса. Колеса (еще с днепропетровского ГАЗ-67) остались без изменений, благо в них все в порядке. На передних колесах сделан развал в 1&#186; от вертикальной оси авто.
Дальше пришла очередь бронекорпуса. Увидев то что было вместо дверей, решил эти плиты ...-мм брони спилить, а вместо них сделать накладки из толстой фольги. Это смотрелось бы масштабнее. Далее возникла идея сделать двери открытыми и смастерить все внутренности корпуса. Как раз вовремя мне в Интернете подвернулся полный фото-обзор отреставрированного российского БА-64Б (в наш запорожский автоклуб Фаэтон, где находится аналогичный БА-64Б, я так и не выбрался). И понеслась...
Пришлось выкинуть внутренности и перегородки, они оказались либо слишком грубыми, либо неправильными. Осталась только КПП под ногами у водителя и возвышение под колонкой башни. Пришлось сточить толщину пластика в районе дверей, иначе бы корпус по сравнению с дверями выглядел бы по толщине как лобовой лист брони на Т-72. Далее по фотографиям и чертежу были изготовлены кресло, руль с осью, панель приборов, недостающие элементы КПП, рычаги, педали, передняя стенка, часть двигателя, которая выходила в боевое отделение, новая колонка башни (ее неподвижная часть). Остановиться не смог и еще сделал топливный бак с поддоном и фильтром, стеллажи под боезапас, гранаты и смотровые приборы, насос и огнетушитель с креплением. В верхней половине бронекорпуса были выбраны углубления в районе боковых окон и люка водителя и установлены замки этих окон и люка. Также была сделана из фольги брезентовая сумка, которая находится на уровне головы водителя, аптечка, люк горловины бензобака и полка с аккумулятором. На дверях изнутри были сымитированы замки с рукоятками и карманы для инструментов.
Настала очередь башни. Тут работы оказалось сравнительно немного. Чуточку сточил кромки стенок, выкинул крепление пулемета и сам пулемет ДТ и сидение стрелка. У товарища выпросил ненужные ему пулеметы ДА (они намного лучше) от модели Avia B-71 от ICM и с добавлением прицела, исправлением плечевого упора и сделанной заново стойкой пулемета установил в самодельное крепление башни. Также внутри башни установил пару рукояток, которые увидел на фото, кронштейн антенны (он шел на всех БА-64Б, но не на всех устанавливалась антенна и радиостанция), смотровые приборы и подушки на край башни и в ее основание, которые служили стрелку вместо спинки. Далее сделал сиденье стрелка с креплением и рукоятку тормоза башни. Снаружи башни добавил скобы для крепления брезентовой крыши.
Дальше окрасил все внутренности, ходовую часть и башню по фотографиям акриловыми красками ХОМА и Revell. На приборную панель наклеил вырезанные из распечатанной приборной доски для L-39 от Eduard’a спидометр и показатель термометра системы охлаждения, нарисовал кнопки и лампочки. Для выделения рельефа протонировал смесью черной краски и лака всю внутрянку, рельеф на черных поверхностях выделил сухой кистью с серебрянкой, излишки удалил тряпочкой.
Пришло время все собирать до кучи. Без большого количества шпатлевки и циакрина с содой не обошлось... Спас от сумасшествия большой пионерский напильник и терпение.
После подгонки и исправления плоскостей и углов наклона листов брони решил немного доработать внешний вид. Были заменены на изготовленные из металла крылья (уж очень толстые родные, бросается в глаза), воздухозаборник отсека двигателя, боевого отделения, крепление запасного колеса. Заново изготовлены накладки на боковые окна водителя, рукоятка капота, скобы для брезентового чехла на решетку радиатора. Буксирные крюки я отрезал от негодных крыльев, укоротил и приклеил на фланцы, изготовленные из толстой фольги, и поставил на корпус. Над левым передним крылом просверлил отверстие под проводку фары. На глушитель добавил экраны и поставил на место. Инструмент и домкрат переделывать не стал, меня они удовлетворили. Установил «сигналку» и переднюю фару от Эльф (она с своим рефлектором и стеклом с насечкой очень оживила модель), проводок от фары вывел в корпус. На бронекорпус поставил узлы его крепления к раме. Заднюю фару дорабатывать не стал, просто накрасил в месте, где идет стекло, сначала полированный металл, а сверху красный лак, результат мне понравился. В таком виде и покрасил корпус и двери краской ХОМА АМ62, этот цвет соответствует краске 4БО, которая применялась в РККА для окраски техники.
После этого собрал все узлы и получился у меня весьма симпатичный на мой взгляд бронеавтомобиль. На всю работу ушло около полугода. Жду отзывов! :Wink:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Фара кажется несколько великоватой. На 64ках разве такие большие были?
Объем работ немаленький. Чем фотаете? Резкости на фотах"нутра" нету=(

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Фара кажется несколько великоватой. На 64ках разве такие большие были?
> Объем работ немаленький. Чем фотаете? Резкости на фотах"нутра" нету=(


Да, в чертеж фара легла идеально, да и по сравнению с фотографиями смотрится реалистично :Smile: 
Нутро фотографировал на мобильный, 2мп-камера с автофокусом, а все остальное - в студии на 10мп

----------


## An-Z

Впечатляющий объём работ! Мне понравилось. Правда модель выглядит как музейный экспонат, чистюля этакий... яб его слегка тонировал.. в первую очередь колёса и ходовую.. ну и грани корпуса можно было слегка высветлить.. они сливаются с общей окраской..

----------


## RUSAVIA

По ходовой я прошелся сухой кистью с серебрянкой, а к тонировке техники отношусь в целом отрицательно....считаю что ей место на диорамах а не на полке

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Это же сколько труда вложено в такую крохотную модель! Критики, представьте: ведь этот броневичок в длину всего около 5 см! И при этом автор воспроизвёл такой объём деталировки, который и в 35-м масштабе не каждый сделает, причём практически всё с нуля! Одним словом - снимаю шляпу!

А вот что не очень понравилось, так это фото. Не только фотографиям "нутра", но и общим видам явно не хватает резкости. Самая первая фотка вообще получилась какой-то пятнистой.
Мелкая придирка: цвет пулемёта показался слишком светлым. Выглядит не как воронёная, а как обычная сталь (по крайней мере на фотографиях).




> По ходовой я прошелся сухой кистью с серебрянкой, а к тонировке техники отношусь в целом отрицательно....считаю что ей место на диорамах а не на полке


Абсолютно согласен! "Грязным" моделям - место на диораме.
Единственное - может быть, стОило попробовать слегка подчеркнуть рельеф модели: пройтись по граням сухой кистью цветом чуть светлее базового, и/или сделать во впадинах смывку чуть более тёмным. Собственно, это и называется *тонировкой* (в отличие от "грязнения"). Хотя на такой крохе и это делать рискованно - очень легко всё испортить.

А черенок лопаты должен быть окрашен в зелёный?

----------


## RUSAVIA

Спасибо за отзывы :)
Пулемет выкрашен акриловой краской ХОМА в цвет Амт93 "Оружейная сталь". Смотрится как темный металл.
Черенок лопаты судя по фото военных лет и современных отреставрированных машин, может быть и зеленый под цвет броневика и цвета свежего дерева, я решил делать первый вариант, считаю что машина по сюжету недавно с конвейера, а там скорее всего окрашивали черенки.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Вот еще несколько фото:

----------

